# fresh water tank sagging



## mrsmokey (Oct 17, 2005)

Has anyone had a problem with the fresh water tank sagging in the middle ? Has any one had one fall out or burst ? Has anyone had a dealer replace one for this type of problem ? I can't drain the last 6 gals out of mine. Is this a problem ? Crossroads cruiser CF29RE


----------



## Poppa (Oct 18, 2005)

fresh water tank sagging

Sagging tanks are not the norm. How old is your rig, if new bring it back to a dealer.
If and older rig, I would suggest dropping the straps and using a piece of 3/4" thick treated plywood under it. darn shore wouldn't hurt.
Bth my black and gray water tanks are set up like this.
As to the last 6 gallons of ater staying in the tank shouldn't be a real problem provided you fill and use it on a regular basis.


----------



## Kirk (Oct 18, 2005)

fresh water tank sagging

I would agree with Poppa that there is some problem. I would gather that the fresh water tank is suspended under the RV? That is common for waste tanks, but pretty rare in fresh water as it is usually inside of the RV. How old is the RV? I would have to think that if there are six gallons in the sagging area, it must have sagged a very long way. I don't think that I would use plywood to support it as wet weather will bet to even treated plywood in time. But it is clearly better than the present situation.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Oct 19, 2005)

fresh water tank sagging

It would be a question for the mans dealership to give final word, but a lot of fresh water tanks are designed to "sag" when full.  That is how they expand.  They will close back up as it empties.  The tanks on our new trailers do just that.  They are suspended from inside the frame, so they won't fall and they do have safety straps on them.  The straps are very loose when the tank is empty and tighten up when the tank if full.  Again it would be the dealership to say if that is normal for his unit.

Forgot to add, a few gallons left in the tank will not hurt anything.  Even when it freezes, it will just expand a little and not hurt anything.


----------



## mrsmokey (Oct 19, 2005)

fresh water tank sagging

My problem is solved. The bottom support channel was bowed down in the middle of the tank.. I removed it , staightened it out , added a cross strap of 4"x1/8" steel strap front to back in the center of the tank.The tank no longer hangs down below the frame, and I can now drain all the water out of it.. I realy believe the tank material is just to thin to support itself when full of water. I also don't want water hanging arround in the bottom of my fresh water tank.We will see how this holds out. I am leaving on a trip with a full tank of fresh water. I also discovered my tank holds 75 gal's of water, and thats not including the 10 in the water heater.


----------



## Kirk (Oct 23, 2005)

fresh water tank sagging

paul, that is great news. I have to say that one of the answers sound like the sort of thing you tend to get from dealers!


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Oct 23, 2005)

fresh water tank sagging

"Cliff"
I said that the mans dealership should make the call.  It does sound like he fixed his problem and that is good.  He apparently did have a problem with the mouning of the tank. 

What I said is true also.  On newer trailers, some manufactures use the fresh water tank designed just like I said.  The whole tank does not give, just the bottom of it.  The lower side is designed to flex and expand into the straps as it fills.  If you open your mind, you would realize that the design of this tank gives you more volume, or MORE GALLONS of water.  As they empty, they close up and do not "sag" as it has been called.  I AM ONLY TALKING ABOUT FRESH WATER TANKS.  The gray and black do not do this.  

Motorhomes may not use this tank, I admit I don't know.  I don't talk about what I do not know. 

I do this for the enjoyment of it and do attempt to give good advice.  People like you take the fun out of it.  Thank goodness people like you are few and far between.  

I will be driving most of the day tomorrow, picking up a Prairie Schooner.  While I am, I will be deciding to post again or not.  As usual, one rotten apple spoils the whole basket.


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Oct 24, 2005)

fresh water tank sagging

GTS, don't let "Cliff" aka Kirk run you off the board! I like your advise and just because there is one a$$ on the board, doesn't mean we can't still have fun. I believe someone must have peed in his cereal a lot when he was a boy and that makes him pi$$ed at everyone, lol.

What you said about the water tank makes perfect sense to me. Stay around GTS and don't let the bad apple get the best of you. I know K 'thinks' he knows everything about everything, but he doesn't!

Janeen


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Oct 27, 2005)

fresh water tank sagging

Snowbird, thanks for your support.  It gets maddening when almost all your answers are bashed just because you are a dealer.   I will be around, some, just to irritate "Cliff" if nothing else.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Oct 28, 2005)

fresh water tank sagging

Hey, you have to be around to tell us about all those 'secret' dealer things that go on behind the scenes!  Kirk doesn't know about those, ...  yet.


----------



## SideShow (Oct 28, 2005)

fresh water tank sagging

GTS I've just been lurking on this site But keep posting cose I've been learning a lot here. I'm not happy with the dealer that sold Me  my TT but seems like You give out a lot of good info. Some of us don't judge all cose of 1 bad apple.Plus it's kind of fun for Me to watch the back and forth banter! Heck a man's got to have his hobbies.  :bleh: 
Bob


----------



## Kirk (Oct 28, 2005)

fresh water tank sagging

*Grandview Trailer Sales*, I too ask you not to allow a difference of opinion to make you go away. A public forum is a place of opinions, and even though I may disagree with you at times, so what? If you really stand by your opinions, give them anyway. Difference is what makse a forum work. And if you disagree with an opinion of mine, by all means, say so! The point is that we both gave opinions and that is what was asked for. Let me say that just because we do not always agree, that should not prevent the discussion. If everyone always agreed it would be a boring waste of time to even read the board. 

I guess that I would suggest that a bit of a thicker skin might be in order. Debate is what gets any subject examined, and I would hope that you will stay and challenge me, or anyone when you feel we are wrong, just as I do with you. Besides, A debate doesn't have to mean we dislike each other. I worked with sales people for more than 30 years and it left me with a less than flattering opinion of most of them, but you guys that do the selling are vital to our economy too. But sales and service people just view things differently so we will most likely disagree again. So stay with the debate and prove me wrong if you can. But either way, speak your mind.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Oct 29, 2005)

fresh water tank sagging

When did an RV forum become a forum for debate?  Perhaps there's a revelation here that shouldn't be missed.


----------



## Kirk (Oct 29, 2005)

fresh water tank sagging

And why would it not be open to debate? Do you really only want one opinion on each subject?  

Thinking people can have differing opinions without taking offense and may even learn from the challenge to their thinking!


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Nov 1, 2005)

fresh water tank sagging

I'm not going to debate you here.  The fact is, I was describing a tank that you apparently don't know anything about and you slashed my answer just because I am a dealer.  You have had no opinion on the tank, just the fact I am a dealer.  Where is the difference of opinion?  My skin is just fine.  Why don't you practice what you preach?


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Nov 2, 2005)

fresh water tank sagging

The point that a number of people don't understand is that discussion of one's opinion and experience(s) is NOT DEBATE.

One form of debating is taking on an opponent, finding her/his weaknesses, and tunneling in to destroy THEIR point so YOUR point remains.

This is an RV forum.  NOT a debate forum. The many varied opinions and experience(s) of the members should not be subject to DEBATE.  They SHOULD be presented from the writer's point of view, and the ISSUES of the subject matter SHOULD be DISCUSSED on their merits.

Opinions about the AUTHORs of messages ALWAYS leads away from the discussion of the subject matter (which is the reason for the forum in the first place.)


----------

